

Startup Speed: Agile Acclerators - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2008/09/agile_accelerat.php

======
DanielBMarkham
It's interesting how many of these accelerators match up with the YC model.

I've always thought there was an extremely close relationship to the way small
consulting teams that write software work in the field and the way a small
startup team works. It's do-or-die, it's time-boxed, it's close-and-mind-meld
the user, it's hard focus on one thing.

Anybody see the differences?

